# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  قصائد عاطفيه - ياسر قطامش

## ياسر قطامش

*الاخوه الاحباب أعضاء المنتدى من الشعراء ومحبى الشعر تعودتم قراءة القصائد الساخره وقد اخترت لكم بعض القصائد العاطفيه أرجو ان تنا اعجابكم - واسف ايضا لعدم تنسيق القصيده فالمنسق لم يظهر ضمن قائمة التنسيق وشكرا لمن يقوم بتنسيقها من الاخوه الافاضل محترفى النت* *لا تعودى ثانيه**قالت احبك ثانية* *…** وتلهفت لجوابية ! = وتظن انى قد نسيت جراح عمر ماضيه!*
*أيام كنت أحبها* *…** أيام كانت غاليه= أحبيبتى والله أشواقى اليك كما هيه*

*أنا ما نسيت وما سلوت وكنت انت الناسيه= أنا بالخديعة ما بدأت وكنت أنت الباديه*
*وحياة عينى يا حياتى انت كنت حياتيه= والان بعد شفائيه* *…** تبغين حبى ثانيه!!*

*لا لن أصدق ما أتيت ولن يعود حنانيه= فخذى خداعك واتركى لى ذكرياتى القاسيه*
*أرجوك لا لا ترجعى لا تسألينى ما بيه= لا تشعلى كأس الهوى ما ذقت منه كفانيه*
*بالله مهما قلت عودى .. لا تعودى ثانيه= فلقد رجوتك أن تكونى لا على ولا ليه*

*وليس الا الوفاء يبقى*
*نجوم قلبى الغريق .. غرقى= فيا حبيب الفؤاد رفقا*
*أضعت حبى .. بغير ذنب ..= تراك تبغى أموت عشقا ؟!*
*تغيب عنى ولا تبالى .. = بما أُلقّى وما سألقى*
*بدون لقيا .. أموت أحيا ..= فأننى ما وجدت فرقا*
*فيا لهيبى .. ويا طبيبى ..= الى متى فى هواك أشقى ؟*
*كفاك يا متعبى وعد لى ..= رحماك انى احترقت حرقا*
*فليت انى أراك تدنو ..= ونحو شمسى أراك ترقى*
*أريد قربا ..أريد قلبا.. = أريد حبا يكون صدقا*
*فإن تعد لى تجد حنانى ..= تجد نعيم الحياة حقا*
*فكل شىء يزول يوما ..= وليس الا الوفاء يبقى*
*ياسر قطامش*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

اخي الحبيب مهندس ياسر قطامش
عندما نلتقي على ضفاف الحرف و نستنشق عبير الكلمة و نغوص في لعماق المعاني .. فنحن تلتقي إذن و ياسر قطامش
الذي قرانا له فاعجبنا ما يكتب
و في عاتين القصتين الحالمتين ياخذنا ألى عالم من الروعة التي تميزه
و سعدت بأن أكون أول معانق لهاتين القشيدتين و أرجو ألا يكون سبقني احد في التعليق عليهما
أحسنت أخي الحبيب و اتمنى عليك المزيد

فقط القصيدة الأولي التتي كتبتها على البحر الكامل أرى ان الصدر و العجز قد جعلتهما اربعة تفعيلات 
مع أن الكامل ثلاثة تفعيلات ( متفاعلن متفاعلن متفاعلن ) في الصدر و مثلها في العجز أو ربما تكون تفعيلتين فقط
( متفاعلن متفاعلن ) .. و لكني أعجب من أربعة تفعيلات .. فليتك اوضحت

عموما صدق التجربة و عمق النعنى واضح في القصيدتين و أنا أحييك من القلب على هذا الشعور المتدفق
و انتظر محاولات أخرى

تحياتي و دمتم

د. جمال مرسي

----------


## على درويش

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="sienna" bkimage="backgrounds/23.gif" border="none,4,darkblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=sp num="0,black"]
لا تعودى ثانيه


قالت احبك ثانية … وتلهفت لجوابية ! = وتظن انى قد نسيت جراح عمر ماضيه!
أيام كنت أحبها … أيام كانت غاليه= أحبيبتى والله أشواقى اليك كما هيه

أنا ما نسيت وما سلوت وكنت انت الناسيه= أنا بالخديعة ما بدأت وكنت أنت الباديه

وحياة عينى يا حياتى انت كنت حياتيه= والان بعد شفائيه … تبغين حبى ثانيه!!

لا لن أصدق ما أتيت ولن يعود حنانيه= فخذى خداعك واتركى لى ذكرياتى القاسيه

أرجوك لا لا ترجعى لا تسألينى ما بيه= لا تشعلى كأس الهوى ما ذقت منه كفانيه

بالله مهما قلت عودى .. لا تعودى ثانيه= فلقد رجوتك أن تكونى لا على ولا ليه



وليس الا الوفاء يبقى

نجوم قلبى الغريق .. غرقى= فيا حبيب الفؤاد رفقا

أضعت حبى .. بغير ذنب ..= تراك تبغى أموت عشقا ؟!

تغيب عنى ولا تبالى .. = بما أُلقّى وما سألقى

بدون لقيا .. أموت أحيا ..= فأننى ما وجدت فرقا

فيا لهيبى .. ويا طبيبى ..= الى متى فى هواك أشقى ؟

كفاك يا متعبى وعد لى ..= رحماك انى احترقت حرقا

فليت انى أراك تدنو ..= ونحو شمسى أراك ترقى

أريد قربا ..أريد قلبا.. = أريد حبا يكون صدقا

فإن تعد لى تجد حنانى ..= تجد نعيم الحياة حقا

فكل شىء يزول يوما ..= وليس الا الوفاء يبقى

ياسر قطامش[/poem]

اضم صوتى لصوت استاذى جمال مرسى باننا قد استمتعنا بابداعك وننتظر المزيد فشكرا لك وله على القائه الضوء على البحر الذى كتبت عليه القصيده وياليته يفعل ذلك مع كل الشعراء حتى نستطيع حفظ البحور من تكرار تفعيلات كل بحر جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

اخي الحبيب مهندس علي درويش
اشكرك على تنسيق القصيدة .. أنت أخ رائع
اما بالنسبة لبحور الشعر فسوف أتطرق إليها في الدروس المقبلة من دعونا نتعلم كيف نكتب الشعر .
و انا لا اقلل ابدا مما كتبه أخي الحبيب م. ياسر قطامش فهو شاعر مبدع دخل القلب من أول قراءة له 
و لكن الإلتزام ببحور الشعر هو ما جعلني اسأله
اشكرك و أشكره و أحبكما
د. جمال

----------


## على درويش

الاخ الكريم د/جمال شكرا جزيلا لك على اهتمامك باللغه العربيه بصفه عامه والشعر بصفه خاصه وقد اثنيت على تعليقك لاننى لاول وهله لا استطيع تمييز بحر القصيده وكتبت قصائد سابقه موزونه وانا لا اعرف من اى بحر وكان للمهندس ياسر قطامش دور كبير فى توضيح الهنات التى اقع فيها فى القصيده  على غرار ما فعلت معى سابقا وذلك على هامش اللقاءات التى تجمعنا من خلال الندوات وهو انسان قبل ان يكون شاعر وهذه دروس عمليه تفيد خريجين الكليات العمليه والذين لا يجيدون الحفظ فأنت حقيقى  انسان رائع بدون مجامله واخى ياسر قد سعد جدا بترحيبك واخبرنى بانه سوف يتحدث عن المنتدى ومشرفيه فى صفحته بمجلة المهندسين 
أخيرا اليوم سنلتقى فى ندوه بمناسبة ذكرى تحرير جنوب لبنان فى ندوه عامه بنقابة الصحفيين الجديده وسيحضرها انشاء الله ياسر قطامش والكثير من الشعراء المتميزين

----------


## بنت مصر

قصيدة رائعة استاذي الفاضل الشاعر ياسر قطامش
اسعد دائما بالمرور على ابداعاتك دائما 

دمت لنا 


بسنت

----------


## أنفـــــال

بدايةً..
أعتذر لسيادتكم لنني لم أقرأ هذه الروائع هنا من قبل..
و اشكرك لأنك كنت يوماً هنا..
أحب هذه المشاعر المغلفة.. أوراق ورد هذه ليست كلمات!!
أحسنت يا استاذي الفاضل..
أنفال

----------

